# B12 street set-up



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

I just found an 1987 B12 base model for a friend of mine that is need of some kind of transportation. I got it for $700 with a new clutch and fresh JDM replacement motor (unfortunately, the stock carb'd motor). 

I told him I'd help him mod the car a bit, so I would like to first start with the suspension and wheels. Already on the look-out for some B13 SE-R wheels. What would most of you consider a nice street setup that isn't too harsh or isn't a major drop? Seems like a few of you are running Sprint springs, but noticed it's a two inch drop. Anyone running B13 Eibach prokits on their B12? Maybe even OEM B13 SE-R springs match with some GR-2s? By no means am I trying to set up a canyon runner, but just don't want the car to feel like a boat, especially on the turns!

Also, through my searching, I found a thread talking about running B11 front struts on the B12 would provide a bit more travel. Is this correct or did I get my information wrong?

Everyone's input is much appreciated. I'm eager to toy around with this little car. I personally been in the SR20 game since 99 and am on my fifth SR20 powered car (P10).


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Pulsar NX XE swaybars will help a lot. If you can't find B13 wheels, the smaller size saturn (mid 90's model) has a set of 15 inchers that fit, you just gotta grind out the center whole round. I've got them on my B12 with 50's.

If you wanna a power boost, find a Pulsar NX Xe with a 1.8 and drop the engine/trans in it, biggest problem is the wiring, but I have all the notes on that. You have to wire in the dash to work.


----------



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

Already started searching for those Pulsar sways, which I learned about thru some searching on here. And who is the member to contact regarding the poly sway bushings?

I looked at the pictures of your car with the Saturn wheels and personally, did not really like the look of those wheels. I've seen a few B12s with the B13 wheels and it looks pretty good, plus people are constantly getting rid of them. So shouldn't be too difficult to come up on some.

As far as a motor swap, I don't think that's anywhere in the car's near future as my friend doesn't really care much that it's not fast. So we're gonna target wheels/suspension/brakes and cosmetics.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

astreamk1 has the swaybar bushings, I recently got a set off of him.

As for the wheels, what you see is 20 dollar advance auto hub caps...

SE-R wheels I believe are 14 x 5

Saturn wheels are 15x6.5 

If you want performance well, you get my point...

The ones I have are the steel wheels, Saturn also had an Alloy - look up a 96ish model and you can see what the alloy rims looked like. I know a guy that owns a junkyard with about 4 sets of each steel and alloy - if you want a price I can get you the guys number - I'm sure he'd ship them.

You can look up the alloy wheels on ebay - they made a couple of different 15 inch types.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

He he...
It seems more people are switching to alloys. There are dozens of cars you can get alloys from that will fit the B12 nicely. A B12 has a lug pattern of 4x100mm, as mentioned before Saturn alloys will work with a small amount of modification to the center hub hole. VW, toyota, GEO, Ford, Dodge, Mazda and many more rims will swap out without any modification. Just remember if you are going to a bigger rim IE R14, R15 that you will need to get tires with the proper profile in order to keep the speedo accurate.

As mentioned before the Pulsar NX SE swaybars, and front breaks are a great bolt-on upgrade. Also for the break booster I would upgrade to one from a Maxima.
I havn't updated my Cardomain recently, but you can get the basic idea of some of the options that are available for the B12 here


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

bob, since you are bolting on brakes (calipers/rotors/pads) from a 87-89 Pulsar 1.8L do you need to up the booster and master cyn?....working on a B12 89 Sentra 2dr sedan rite now, and btw, would a sway bar from 83 nx fit ?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Kageshin said:


> bob, since you are bolting on brakes (calipers/rotors/pads) from a 87-89 Pulsar 1.8L do you need to up the booster and master cyn?....working on a B12 89 Sentra 2dr sedan rite now, and btw, would a sway bar from 83 nx fit ?


You will need the front calipers, rotors, pads, torque members, and brake hoses. I think the B12 (86-90) Sentra wagon had the same vented discs as the Pulsar NX SE, as well as most B13's (91-94) Sentra. 

For the front brake upgrade you don't necessarily need the booster from a Maxima, it just gives you better pedal response. 
The master cylinder from a Maxima (with rear drums) is the same as the Sentra, but has a bigger brake fluid reservoir. The reservoir will swap right over, so you don't need to switch the master cylinder, unless you install the rear disc brakes then you need a master cylinder from a 4 wheel disc brake Maxima. The rear disc brakes will bolt to the car, but you will need to have a torque member + wheel spacer machined for each side so you can use the rear discs from a B13. (Do a search for recycledtodler's rear disc brake conversion for blueprints) 
I do not believe the sway bar from an 83 NX will work, because it has a different suspension system and brake system from the B12. If I remember right only 87-88 Pulsar NX SE with the CA18DE has the bigger front swaybar.

Bob


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you can find one, you can also use both the front and rear sway bars from a B12 Sport Coupe. I believe the front sway bar is the same as the B12 Sentra and regular KN13 Pulsar NX, but the rear sway bar is between the stock B12 and KN13 SE one. I have one laying at the house, but haven't installed it yet. You can also grab the front struts from the Sport Coupe, they are much stiffer with better springs than the stock B12 and KN13 ones.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I've got a sport coupe here, I didn't know that about the rear sway and the springs/struts. I know when I took the springs off of it they were off the car and I forgot about the being compressed. I used a torque wrench to remove the strut from the spring, was the first time I ever had a strut punch me in the stomach! 

So what is the difference on the springs they just stiffer, but have the same ride height?


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

bob, by torque member did you meant the caliper bracket? if so where can i go buy one online? can't find a good condition donor at local junkyard (more like non-nissans)......


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Kageshin said:


> bob, by torque member did you meant the caliper bracket? if so where can i go buy one online? can't find a good condition donor at local junkyard (more like non-nissans)......


Yes the caliper bracket that mounts the caliper between the front hub assembly, and the caliper's slider pins. I havn't looked online for one yet, hopefully the dealer won't be the only source for the new or OEM part. I havn't seen it available at any of the standard local auto parts suppliers including NAPA.


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

For wheels you can also go with the aftermarket. Mine came with a set of moderns, that are pretty common on these, but they look good. Stock 13 inch size, but they look good. You can see them on mine here, http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3008077 Of course wheel style also depends on the color of the car.


----------

